# UberEats deliveries from Apple Store, WTF!



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Yesterday, I got two “UberEats” in one pickup from my local Apple store…
“Apple” as in tech store not the 🍎 you can eat! I clicked to try to find out what I’d be picking up. I wondered whether they’d opened a small cafe there or something while customers wait? However, the “order” descriptions merely had like a ten digit code for each customer.

I get there…no cafe..same old tech store where I go for iPhone repairs. I asked why UberEats? They explained that Postmates used to contract with Apple to deliver phones. Now UberEats does it since Uber bought out Postmates.

So it involves barcodes scanning by our phone onto each delivery bag to confirm pick up and again upon deliveries plus customer “signs” for delivery on our phone using her finger like a pen. Neither lady tipped, of course, following my 20 minute drive.

Not sure I want that responsibility again of delivery of valuable phones (I assume they were phones but bags were sealed) in case they somehow claim I delivered to wrong house.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

What did the deliveries pay?


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> What did the deliveries pay?


$21.60 for the two combined.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Mark arrived, let the timer run out, enjoy your new ipad lol.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I just got one today. An iPad. Paid me $14. 🤬

These deliveries will always be NO TIP.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Mark arrived, let the timer run out, enjoy your new ipad lol.


It won’t let you do that, btw. You don’t get any of those options.

Just a prompt to scan the barcode on the item (again) and get recipients signature.

Quick way to get deactivated and likely prosecuted for theft. Apple has deep pockets.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It won’t let you do that, btw. You don’t get any of those options.
> 
> Just a prompt to scan the barcode on the item (again) and get recipients signature.
> 
> Quick way to get deactivated and likely prosecuted for theft. Apple has deep pockets.


Lol I was jk.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Lol I was jk.


I figured. Apple probably tracks the GPS of all those items thru delivery, so they aren’t worried about something getting lost. They’ll find whoever has it.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I just got one today. An iPad. Paid me $14. 🤬
> 
> These deliveries will always be NO TIP.


I used to tip the postmates person $10 when they delivered me things from Apple. A lot of people didn't though because they used to write on the bags to remember to tip the driver.


----------



## BooberEats (Aug 8, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I just got one today. An iPad. Paid me $14. 🤬
> 
> These deliveries will always be NO TIP.


I have done around 30 apple Istore deliveries since it came to uber eats. The base pay is decent, and apple bags never leak grease or brown sauce on your interior. But never a tip. I'm pretty sure there is no tip option on apple deliveries


----------

